
My Nintendo Switch reverse engineering attempts - MrJagil
https://github.com/dekuNukem/Nintendo_Switch_Reverse_Engineering
======
MrJagil
He also made a pair of joycons controllable from a computer to enable
twitchplaysnintendoswitch and TAS-speedrunning:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/speedrun/comments/66poj6/i_made_a_t...](https://www.reddit.com/r/speedrun/comments/66poj6/i_made_a_tas_kit_for_nintendo_switch_now_what/)

------
nickporter
A little bit off topic but, there's a screenshot of some SPI analyzer thing.
Looks quite nice! Anybody know what the application is called?

The screenshot:
[https://camo.githubusercontent.com/600d273da01fdefca1c72c27c...](https://camo.githubusercontent.com/600d273da01fdefca1c72c27c34b9efedbd76fef/68747470733a2f2f692e696d6775722e636f6d2f326333746d79642e706e67)

